

An Introduction to Static Site Generators - azat_co
http://www.mickgardner.com/2012/12/an-introduction-to-static-site.html

======
graue
Previous discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2489040>

The posting date says December 2012, but as you can see there, this article is
over a year old. It looks like the author has migrated to Blogger and somehow
ended up giving all the articles a December 13, 2012 timestamp.

~~~
theanalyst
ya agree on that, remember reading the same article, probably not on blogger
though

------
TazeTSchnitzel
The bizarre thing about static site generators is they are nothing new. Online
API docs have done this for years (Java, Python, etc.)

